# Update on the baby



## rabbitman (Mar 12, 2011)

I want to post some pics of my baby that lived. How do I post pics? Thanks


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 12, 2011)

Click the button uploads on the blue toolbar, then choose a file. Then, copy and paste one of the URL's on the bottom of the picture to your post.


----------

